# Aggressive Labz Demonz



## mattsilf (Mar 25, 2017)

I just ordered this to add to the Test cyp 500/wk cycle ive been running for quite some time. It contains 10mg M1-Alpha Per Serving + 10mg DMZ. Sounded delicious. Then i started thinking about the liver toxicity of those 2 in the same cycle. I will of course run my Liv52 and milk thistle as always. But does anyone think thats too harsh? It would be 20mg of M1 alpha and 20mg of DMZ per day


----------

